# SEC big dog call out



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 31, 2014)

Calling out the SEC big dogs.  Tenn.. Fl.. Ga.. Lsu.....heck, even the Barn..

Get yall acts together and play some ball.  We can't keep letting the teams from Miss and other crap schools represent in big bowls.  My gosh!!!

They can't compete 
They have and will always suck
They have no winning tradition ( mainly Miss State )

Yet they are on national television embarrassing the entire conference. 

Ole miss.  Good grief, my gosh! 

We know yall suck like state does but all yall had to do was be competitive today and you fool the rest of the nation and start to crawl out of the shadow of suckyness. 

Even if state wins their game, SEC nation knows it would be a fluke and in reality they suck also. Suck worse than the rebels in reality. 

being represented in these bigger bowl games by these type of mediocre at best schools can't be tolerated any longer.   

Get It Together!!! !


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 31, 2014)

um...okay.  

So far, I'd say they SEC is doing fine in the bowls other than Ole Miss.  And to be honest, TCU and Baylor have the most to prove with trying to show everyone that they belonged in the top 4.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 31, 2014)

LSU losing to ND is fine?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 31, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> LSU losing to ND is fine?



Exactly.  

And heck no it's not ok


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 31, 2014)

Before your post Tennessee has won 810 ball games, 6 National championships and 13 conference championships. Vols don't need no other stinkin' SEC team to speak for them. Down with all of them IMO. 

GO VOLS!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2014)

Ole Miss was a huge disappointment today.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 31, 2014)

riprap said:


> Wonder why he didn't start this thread last year?



Uh prob because they weren't representing.  

Get back to chopping concrete


----------



## Resica (Dec 31, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Calling out the SEC big dogs.  Tenn.. Fl.. Ga.. Lsu.....heck, even the Barn..
> 
> Get yall acts together and play some ball.  We can't keep letting the teams from Miss and other crap schools represent in big bowls.  My gosh!!!
> 
> ...


Happy New Year to you too, Mr. Grinch.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 31, 2014)

Resica said:


> Happy New Year to you too, Mr. Grinch.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2014)

Resica said:


> Happy New Year to you too, Mr. Grinch.


----------



## Resica (Dec 31, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> LSU losing to ND is fine?



Notre Dame is mediocre at best.


----------



## Resica (Dec 31, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


>



Get any snow yet?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2014)

Resica said:


> Get any snow yet?



nope.  gonna move to north carolina or pennsylvania where it snows every day.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey you jack legs.... Get back on topic


----------



## Resica (Dec 31, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> nope.  gonna move to north carolina or pennsylvania where it snows every day.


We only had 2 1/2 inches in December, much more in November.



BROWNING7WSM said:


> Hey you jack legs.... Get back on topic



Sorry!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 31, 2014)

Resica said:


> Sorry!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2014)

What were we talking about........Oh , ah Ole Miss does suck.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 31, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> What were we talking about........Oh , ah Ole Miss does suck.





At least compete


----------



## Resica (Dec 31, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> What were we talking about........Oh , ah Ole Miss does suck.



They're a good team, they just got clobbered by a better team with a chip on it's shoulder.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> At least compete



yep.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> nope.  gonna move to north carolina or pennsylvania where it snows every day.



We've got plenty of snow!! Move out here!

And Nice Avatar!


----------



## Resica (Dec 31, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> We've got plenty of snow!! Move out here!
> 
> And Nice Avatar!



Back on topic!!  Where do you live?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2014)

Resica said:


> Back on topic!!  Where do you live?



Utah!

And yeah... Miss State sucks...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Alright children.......... Enough of the personal stuff.


----------



## Resica (Dec 31, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Utah!
> 
> And yeah... Miss State sucks...



Nice Mormon!! Not that there is anything wrong with that.  Hope the Engineers spank the Bulldogs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2014)

Resica said:


> Nice Mormon!! Not that there is anything wrong with that.  Hope the Engineers spank the Bulldogs!!



No mormon here! I drink way too much beer and I cuss...

And I've caught some Browns out here that would eat the one in your Avatar..


----------



## Old Dead River (Dec 31, 2014)

this is such a stupid thread written for small minds to flourish. Just because Ole Miss ran into a buzzsaw in Atlanta and LSU lost by a fg to a ND team that played very well, then the Mississippi teams stink.

You are talking about the only team that has defeated Alabama yet. What a blatant steaming pile of hypocrisy.
Do yourself and the rest of the forum a favor and just hush.

Christ Almighty.

These Bad Bamer fans man I swear. Blowin' his chest all out and Ole Miss dominated his team earlier in the year LOL.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Utah!
> 
> And yeah... Miss State sucks...



this^^^^^^^


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 31, 2014)

Resica said:


> Hope the Engineers spank the Bulldogs!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 31, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> this is such a stupid thread written for small minds to flourish. Just because Ole Miss ran into a buzzsaw in Atlanta and LSU lost by a fg to a ND team that played very well, then the Mississippi teams stink.
> 
> You are talking about the only team that has defeated Alabama yet. What a blatant steaming pile of hypocrisy.
> Do yourself and the rest of the forum a favor and just hush.
> ...




Welcome ODoR

P.S... Good luck tonight


----------



## Resica (Dec 31, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> No mormon here! I drink way too much beer and I cuss...
> 
> And I've caught some Browns out here that would eat the one in your Avatar..



I knew you weren't a Mormon. I like little wild trout and little wild trout streams!  It's not the size, it's the peace and serenity!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Welcome ODoR



happy new year odr. go jacketzzzzzz


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2014)

Resica said:


> I knew you weren't a Mormon. I like little wild trout and little wild trout streams!  It's not the size, it's the peace and serenity!!!



Happy new year yankee.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2014)

Resica said:


> I knew you weren't a Mormon. I like little wild trout and little wild trout streams!  It's not the size, it's the peace and serenity!!!



i like the flint river and big shoal bass fillets.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2014)

Resica said:


> I knew you weren't a Mormon. I like little wild trout and little wild trout streams!  It's not the size, it's the peace and serenity!!!



You would love it out here!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> this is such a stupid thread written for small minds to flourish. Just because Ole Miss ran into a buzzsaw in Atlanta and LSU lost by a fg to a ND team that played very well, then the Mississippi teams stink.
> 
> You are talking about the only team that has defeated Alabama yet. What a blatant steaming pile of hypocrisy.
> Do yourself and the rest of the forum a favor and just hush.
> ...



Look what the cat drug out!! Happy new year ODR! If State loses tonight are you going to hang around in here??


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Look what the cat drug out!! Happy new year ODR! If State loses tonight are you going to hang around in here??



he and dak will be bak with the attack


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 31, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Look what the cat drug out!! Happy new year ODR! If State loses tonight are you going to hang around in here??


----------



## Resica (Dec 31, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Happy new year yankee.


Happy New Year to you too, Matthew!!



Matthew6 said:


> i like the flint river and big shoal bass fillets.



 I don't eat any of the wild trout I catch, I just admire them!!


Browning Slayer said:


> You would love it out here!



I bet. I'll be right out!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2014)

Resica said:


> Happy New Year to you too, Matthew!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's just dumb old redneck, neanderthal Bama boy (I think I covered them all)... He wouldn't know anything about the sophisticated art of Trout fishing and the admiring of them...

He's still an alright guy!!

I do show him pics of the trout I catch out here..

And I don't eat them Trout either.. They sure are purty!


----------



## srb (Dec 31, 2014)

*Understatement*



Matthew6 said:


> Ole Miss was a huge disappointment today.



That was eeeeee.....
Another Lady from the squad!!!


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 31, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> He's just dumb old redneck, neanderthal Bama boy (I think I covered them all)... He wouldn't know anything about the sophisticated art of Trout fishing and the admiring of them...
> 
> He's still an alright guy!!
> 
> ...



Wait till you catch a steelhead on a fly.  Those little trout will get boring really quick.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Wait till you catch a steelhead on a fly.  Those little trout will get boring really quick.



I'm trying to get the wife on board with sending me to Alaska!!


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 31, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm trying to get the wife on board with sending me to Alaska!!



Skip Alaska.  One word!   Skeena.  If you can't do that, hit the WA or OR coast in late February or March.  One other word for you, Quinalt.  Good luck!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Skip Alaska.  One word!   Skeena.  If you can't do that, hit the WA or OR coast in late February or March.  One other word for you, Quinalt.  Good luck!



You offering to take me??


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Browning7 catching quite a few on here.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 31, 2014)

How's the orange bowl going??


----------



## Resica (Dec 31, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 31, 2014)

Good OL Miss teams


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 31, 2014)

I rest my case!


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You offering to take me??



Wish I could!  The entire Lower Quinalt is on the reservation, and they only let white boys fish it with an Indian guide.  I tried to change my name to JetJockey Run From Bear, but they saw right through it!  If you ever get w chance, do it.  20+ lb native steelhead are common.

Oh Ya, btw.. The nets got s fish that was 38lbs several years ago.  Pretty sure that would be a new world record.  Playing a steelhead that big would give me nightmares!


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jan 1, 2015)

AccUbonD said:


> Before your post Tennessee has won 810 ball games, 6 National championships and 13 conference championships. Vols don't need no other stinkin' SEC team to speak for them. Down with all of them IMO.
> 
> GO VOLS!!!!



I knew there was a reason why i liked you. Butch will have you guys back on top real quick, IMO.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2015)

Jetjockey said:


> Wish I could!  The entire Lower Quinalt is on the reservation, and they only let white boys fish it with an Indian guide.  I tried to change my name to JetJockey Run From Bear, but they saw right through it!  If you ever get w chance, do it.  20+ lb native steelhead are common.
> 
> Oh Ya, btw.. The nets got s fish that was 38lbs several years ago.  Pretty sure that would be a new world record.  Playing a steelhead that big would give me nightmares!



We got us some reservations in Utah too that want big money to do anything!

Steelhead is on the list of to do's! 20lb would be AWESOME!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 2, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Calling out the SEC big dogs.  Tenn.. Fl.. Ga.. Lsu.....heck, even the Barn..
> 
> Get yall acts together and play some ball.  We can't keep letting the teams from Miss and other crap schools represent in big bowls.  My gosh!!!
> 
> ...



What happened last night?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 2, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> What happened last night?



We lost


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 2, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> We lost



I fell asleep at halftime,wake up this morning and find out Bama lost.Oh well there's always next year!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I fell asleep at halftime,wake up this morning and find out Bama lost.Oh well there's always next year!!!



The sec west was supposed to be the best conf in the history of cfb... Aubarn, Fail state, Ole Miss, and now Bamma?!!!!! How could this happen?


----------



## nickel back (Jan 2, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> We lost



Get it together.....


----------



## Throwback (Jan 2, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I fell asleep at halftime,wake up this morning and find out Bama lost.Oh well there's always next year!!!



Fire lane kiffin!



T


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 2, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> The sec west was supposed to be the best conf in the history of cfb... Aubarn, Fail state, Ole Miss, and now Bamma?!!!!! How could this happen?



I bet theys some sick Bama fans out there this morning.....I might just ride around in a little bit and see how many are laying dead in the ditch!!!I haven't watched the news yet but, they might have burned Tuscaloosa down last night.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I bet theys some sick Bama fans out there this morning.....I might just ride around in a little bit and see how many are laying dead in the ditch!!!I haven't watched the news yet but they might have burned Tuscaloosa down last night.



Saban has a lot of explaining to do. How could the Messiah of cfb lose to OSU?


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 2, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Saban has a lot of explaining to do. How could the Messiah of cfb lose to OSU?



He broke OSU's SEC loosing streak!!!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 2, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Saban has a lot of explaining to do. How could the Messiah of cfb lose to OSU?



But hey he's a great guy!


T


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> He broke OSU's SEC loosing streak!!!



We better stop we're just UGA fans that are in the weak seceast..... But,,,,,, it sho is funny. Just wait till next year!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2015)

Throwback said:


> But hey he's a great guy!
> 
> 
> T


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2015)

Wait a second here..... Sabans D blew a 21-6 lead too!!!! Now I'm really disappointed


----------



## Resica (Jan 2, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> The sec west was supposed to be the best conf in the history of cfb... Aubarn, Fail state, Ole Miss, and now Bamma?!!!!! How could this happen?



It didn't happen. Very surreal. Don't forget LSU.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 2, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> The sec west was supposed to be the best conf in the history of cfb... Aubarn, Fail state, Ole Miss, and now Bamma?!!!!! How could this happen?





To be fair depending on fail state and ole miss winning is equivalent to depending on Arkansas and Tennessee winning

Maybe worse


T


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 2, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> We better stop we're just UGA fans that are in the weak seceast..... But,,,,,, it sho is funny. Just wait till next year!!!!!



There's always next year!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 2, 2015)

SEC champs though.  24 time

We'll continue to be in the mix every year unlike some


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow, just to think Bama and Fumble State U haven't won a game this Year !!!

At least UGA and our Falcons are undefeated this year...


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2015)

This IS a Happy New Year!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 2, 2015)

SEC Big Dog Call Out......... what a BACKSIDE   You along with Mathew6 are why people hate Bama


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 2, 2015)

....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 2, 2015)

Now GHH.....

Get on your knees and bow to your conference champions...

For the 24th time!! Sucka!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 2, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Now GHH.....
> 
> Get on your knees and bow to your conference champions...
> 
> For the 24th time!! Sucka!



You would have a good point had not BAMA LOST TO THE REBELS AND THE BUCKEYES
So you better get your "BIG DOGS OF THE SEC " meeting going


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Jan 2, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Look what the cat drug out!! Happy new year ODR! If State loses tonight are you going to hang around in here??





This thread is gold!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 2, 2015)

TN vs Iowa should be good


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Jan 2, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> ....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 2, 2015)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> You would have a good point had not BAMA LOST TO THE REBELS
> So you better get your "BIG DOGS OF THE SEC " meeting going



Oh it's a good point and you know it.  Bless your heart.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 2, 2015)

How did it feel getting beat down and knowing your team was way in over its head. Lol

How does it feel knowing you will never be able to tell another to bow before your team as its conference champion??

Keep it to the toilet bowl games from now on and let a big dog, who can actually compete on the big stage, play.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Resica (Jan 2, 2015)

ClemsonRangers said:


> TN vs Iowa should be good



Houston vs. Pitt has been good.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Jan 2, 2015)

Big dogs are expensive to feed. That's why JetJockey prefers his gerbil.


----------



## Luckybuck (Jan 2, 2015)

Looks like the entire SEC conference west took a hit.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 2, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> How did it feel getting beat down and knowing your team was way in over its head.



I dunno you tell us???????????


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I dunno you tell us???????????



Nice try on the spin.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I dunno you tell us???????????



You can ask Louisville how it felt! I think Chubb is still running on them!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 2, 2015)

keep'em coming GHH


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 2, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Nice try on the spin.



Its not spin. You called out the sec for losing their bowl games yet bama lost theirs? So tell us how is that spin?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Its not spin. You called out the sec for losing their bowl games yet bama lost theirs? So tell us how is that spin?



Again dude.   Practice some comprehension.   

I called out the sorry state of Mississippi 

The other school listed were not called out reference a bowl game.  They were called out to pick it up in reg season to keep crap schools like Mississippi out of the big time bowls


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 2, 2015)

I think the rest of the sec needs to pick it up to keep bama out of the big bowls. They lost to osu....o s u. For shame


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 2, 2015)

Great thread.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2015)

Bamma sucks


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 2, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Bamma sucks


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I think the rest of the sec needs to pick it up to keep bama out of the big bowls. They lost to osu....o s u. For shame



Lol

Well yall pick it up and do it then


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 2, 2015)

:*


brownceluse said:



			Bamma sucks
		
Click to expand...


I  born in Tuscalusa, live part of my life in Alabama, when in the second grade I got my first football jersey a #22 Johnny Muso jersey , died a little during the punt Bama punt game. I love Bama its just some of the Bama fans think they personally have done something to make Bama great. BROWNING7SWM is a lot like Phyllis on the Finebaum show......................HMMMMMMMMM Maybe Browning7swm IS Phyllis....*


----------

